# I think I may have gone....



## rocketmom (Dec 31, 2012)

...over the edge 

I just got a shipping notification from WEBS that my order shipped. Just checked the order. 1800 yards of Cascade sateen in candy pink. I can't for the life of me remember what the heck I was going to make with it!!!!

I obviously got enough to make a garment of some sort. I am tall and wear a large or X-large in most patterns...Checked all my recent pattern downloads, checked my projects on Knit Companion and checked to see if I had pulled out any books or patterns recently. Nope. Nothin'. Nada.

I did have surgery on my tootsies on Wed. Maybe I ordered under the influence of the anesthesia! DH is gonna kill me. I scored some discontinued Patons solo chunky mohair to make a shrug....some Knitpiks Umber Heather Brava Sport for the Shift of Focus cardigan (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shift-of-focus). AND...I just bought a ton of lace weight and sock weight yarn from the Ravelry destashing board. I am soooo confused! :roll:


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome to the CRS(can't remember %@#$) club. We are all guilty though some of us are more guilty than others. Don't be ashamed or embarrassed, embrace your forgetfulness.


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Whoops!


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

you will know what to do when you see it


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Taking the time to make all sorts of notes does cut in on my knitting time, but it does save much wondering when an order arrives and I wonder what I had in mind for a particular yarn.

I keep a notebook by my computer now, and I note every order by date, source, merchandise ordered and my plans for every item (briefly--just enough to jog my memory), and anything else noteworthy. If I saw something else I really want to get later, I have an "order later" page too.

Now I can avoid situations such as you describe above. I haven't had any anesthesia recently; but I don't sleep well and am often up in the middle of the night and online. Sometimes in the morning I don't remember everything I was into on the computer earlier.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Sometimes I get the yarn first and then look for something to make with it. Especially if there is a really good sale on the yarn and if that yarn has a really good rating on Ravelry. I own some cinnamon color wool worsted, some Lion Brand Moonlight Mohair, and some really funky stuff that I've not the faintest idea what to use it for. But I love the colors and will do something, someday, maybe, depending on my mood, if I get around to it, when I want to take a break from socks. . .


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

uh oh


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

How why or what you did this for is irrelevant. Tell DH that it was the anesthetic. Who can argue with that? 

When I had shoulder surgery and on pain meds I had a great time on HSN and QVC. The drugs made me do it. It all looked wonderful on the TV. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

that is where half my stash came from- bought it with a project in mind and never got a round to it...no i don't remember


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Are you sure that you actually ordered that yarn and that they haven't mixed up your order? It seems to me that the color and the amount should jog some sort of memory!!


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Oops!


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one. I'm sure it will eventually come to you even if you have to let the yarn tell you what it wants to be.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

You'll remember!!!

I was, oh so tempted, to order some yarn by my SIL, who is travelling to the USA today. Seeing as I may be doing a trip to Denver,CO. in June, I can do my own shopping, right? I can slip away from an anniversary celebration and stuff some yarn into my luggage, right, without my DH noticing??!! Wish me luck!!!!!Please PM me with a list of yarn shops and craft stores to visit while in Englewood and Denver, if you would (yes, I'd love that, for real).


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

rocketmom said:


> ...over the edge
> 
> I just got a shipping notification from WEBS that my order shipped. Just checked the order. 1800 yards of Cascade sateen in candy pink. I can't for the life of me remember what the heck I was going to make with it!!!!
> 
> ...


OR MAYBE Knitpiks knew you wouldn't turn it away, so they just sent it and charged your credit card. HUH huh maybe (one way to increase their sales LOL)


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I think you should blame the anaesthetic. Lol. :thumbup:


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Any chance looking at your Ravelry history might help trigger your memory? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/history


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Maybe they will take it back. If not, you will really get sick of Candy Pink. I wonder if you can refuse to take it. Return to sender. I think I would just explain the problem to them, if you can't find why you ordered it, and exchange it for something else. You will be out the postage of the return and re order.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

At least you will have plenty of yarn to knit/crochet with!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

IN mY DOCUMENTS i HAVE A LIST OF "THINGS TO BE DELIVERED" AND THE REASON I BOUGHT THEM EASY PEASY AND OH KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT IT. lol

just noticed the capitals sorry


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> You'll remember!!!
> 
> I was, oh so tempted, to order some yarn by my SIL, who is travelling to the USA today. Seeing as I may be doing a trip to Denver,CO. in June, I can do my own shopping, right? I can slip away from an anniversary celebration and stuff some yarn into my luggage, right, without my DH noticing??!! Wish me luck!!!!!Please PM me with a list of yarn shops and craft stores to visit while in Englewood and Denver, if you would (yes, I'd love that, for real).


This is off topic but this reply reminded me of something. We once went to England and I bought a HUGE amount of yarn. In a London hotel, the night before we flew back to Canada, my husband and it were trying to stuff it into a suitcase but it kept rolling out. Finally I sat on the suitcase while my husband snapped it shut. I couldn't help thinking all night what would happen if Customs opened that suitcase.  They didn't!


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 31, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Any chance looking at your Ravelry history might help trigger your memory? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/history


Thanks for the link! I didn't know I could do that! I will start there.


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I know now that I am not the only one who has done something like this 

I have learned to create some kind of log or note or file to write down my purchases and the pattern. Why that never occurred to me I'll never know.

and if DH mentions it, I will tell him I am just as surprised as he is as I *must* have done those purchases after the anesthesia! I do like that suggestion.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

rocketmom said:


> Thanks for the link! I didn't know I could do that! I will start there.


If you need it in the future, it's on the left side of the main Patterns page


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> If you need it in the future, it's on the left side of the main Patterns page


Another day's justified browsing on KP - I too thank you for that link!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Anaesthetic can have that effect on you...at least you have got an EXCUSE - and it is not even one I can borrow.

Sit back - relax - enjoy, and soon you will remember exactly what you are going to make with it....happy knitting whilst you recuperate....


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, candy pink sounds like it would make a nice baby blanket :roll: There hasn't been any talk of the patter of tiny feet in your family has there :shock: 
Ok......what have you been up to :lol: :lol: Only joking :lol: :lol: 
You are going to be kept busy using up all that new yarn, when it arrives. Envy, envy :mrgreen:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Interesting, because one day I received 20 skeins of grey, dk cotton Valley Yarns from WEBS and don't remember why I ordered it. Only 92 yds per skein, which would be why I would have ordered a lot, but no memory of ordering it or what I wanted to do with it. Maybe it's WEBS, not us. I mean, it's a reasonable amount for a project and grey in one of "my colors," but no memory at all.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Been there, done that. Still got the yarn as I haven't remembered yet what I bought it for. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Too funny! This happens to me, too. I wish the order pages had room for my personal comments, ie Dog sweater in Ravelry. Then I'd remember what those crazy colors were for.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Have all yarn stash in plastic bag. I put the pattern in the bag also. When I take out the bag I see the pattern I had thought to make with this yarn and wonder why I kept this pattern. I always find new patterns, keep them and then change my mind. Should not keep such a large amount of patterns.


----------



## LouiseA (Mar 18, 2014)

You suffer from a little known but widely spread disability called "knitnesia" it's the inability to remember what you were going to do with that darn yarn!


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey! I even bought the book with the yarn last year and still can't figure which pattern I wanted to make! Good luck with the tootsies. Follow your doctor's orders and remember, a esthetics take a lllooooonnnng time to wear off completely.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

A friend of mine came home following foot surgery and watched the shopping channels. A few days later the delivery truck pulled up with packages for her.


----------



## Englishknitter (Oct 13, 2012)

This is priceless! Picture this. I am in England and have been looking online trying to decide which overlocker to buy as I am really into sewing garments at the moment so my head is on material as I have just been to the local shop and bought 3 yards of cotton to make a blouse. We buy knitting yarn by the 50gm or 100gm ball not by length so when I read you have ordered 1800 yards of sateen in pink in my mind this is a lot of satin material even if you are size L. I had this picture of some pink shiny satin material and how many yards?! Then I realised you are talking about yarn and not material (though we are on Knitters Paradise which ought to have given me a clue) - oh talk about a senior moment I was having. I did laugh


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Englishknitter said:


> This is priceless! Picture this. I am in England and have been looking online trying to decide which overlocker to buy as I am really into sewing garments at the moment so my head is on material as I have just been to the local shop and bought 3 yards of cotton to make a blouse. We buy knitting yarn by the 50gm or 100gm ball not by length so when I read you have ordered 1800 yards of sateen in pink in my mind this is a lot of satin material even if you are size L. I had this picture of some pink shiny satin material and how many yards?! Then I realised you are talking about yarn and not material (though we are on Knitters Paradise which ought to have given me a clue) - oh talk about a senior moment I was having. I did laugh


Englishknitter, I did the same thing you did. Why would anyone need 1800 yards of any fabric for a garment? Then I realized it was not fabric.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Munchn said:


> How why or what you did this for is irrelevant. Tell DH that it was the anesthetic. Who can argue with that?
> 
> When I had shoulder surgery and on pain meds I had a great time on HSN and QVC. The drugs made me do it. It all looked wonderful on the TV. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hahaha- made me remember being awake during the night after back surgery. QVC was my best friend!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

littlebaba said:


> you will know what to do when you see it


I agree..I think once you see it you'll remember.... :thumbup:


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

That is enough to make a lace shawl - does that ring a bell?


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd go with the anaesthetic, and stick with it.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

At least the mind fog is an excuse you can use. I am still trying to find out why I love yarn so much!!!!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

sounds like you need to keep a notebook next too your puter and write down what projects go with what yarn lols


rocketmom said:


> ...over the edge
> 
> I just got a shipping notification from WEBS that my order shipped. Just checked the order. 1800 yards of Cascade sateen in candy pink. I can't for the life of me remember what the heck I was going to make with it!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a friend who spent a few days in the hospital and came home feeling fine, and taking her meds like her Doctor ordered. Her only problem was that she couldn't sleep well for the first few nights. A few days later packages from QVC started showing up .... literally a dozen or so over a few days......she had ordered everything from jewelry, pots and pans to dresses and never remembered a thing !!! HAHAHA I laugh every time I think of her telling that story !


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Enjoy your recovery from your tootsie surgery. Staying off your feet after surgery you won't have to feel guilty sitting and knitting.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I actually tend to buy yarn with no specific pattern in mind. I know I am crazy but if you see great yarn on sale in colors you love, how do you pass it up. I always find something to do with it eventually. If you don't just sale it on this website


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

i can relate.... and have become my darling Grandmother! She would get the Mary Maxim and Herschner's catalogs... and I swear she'd just order "one of each"!!!! I plan on retiring within the next couple of years and know my disposable income will reduce significantly so am working on my stash now. When I buy yarn, I make sure I have more than enough to complete whatever project suits my fancy at the time! I recently moved, and until trying to transfer it from one house to the other, had no idea how much I'd actually accumulated. My friend took a look and laughed out loud ... she thinks I'll need to live to be 100 before I can use it all up!!!!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I think we all do that. I often buy the yarn I love first then check for a pattern. At times, I love a patten, and check my stash for the yarn. It is always good to have both.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

Join the club! You can contact Webs and see if you can return it. Also, if you create a Webs wishlist, there is a place for notes for each item which solves the problem of why you wanted the yarn. Once you order the yarn, go back to the notes section and add another note that it's on order. 

I also have created a Word on-order list that I save on my computer so that when the yarn arrives, I can refer to it to refresh my memory of why I ordered it.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Now that's what I call a craft momment......can't rember a f.....g thing.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

You are not confused.... you are in the GROOVE !!!!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

If you don't come up with a project and really don't know what to do with it you can always sell it--my guess is that sooner or later you will remember why you bought it in the first place--maybe something will jog your memory. Keep it out so you can look at it often and just maybe it will come to you. At any rate--Good Luck!


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Any chance looking at your Ravelry history might help trigger your memory? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/history


Thank you for posting this link. I didn't know I could do this either. I seem to learn something new here everyday.


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha, that's a lot of yarn. Plan, dream, you'll think of something :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe it was a poor stray with no forever home, until yours.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Munchn said:


> How why or what you did this for is irrelevant. Tell DH that it was the anesthetic. Who can argue with that?
> 
> When I had shoulder surgery and on pain meds I had a great time on HSN and QVC. The drugs made me do it. It all looked wonderful on the TV. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hahaha!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

you just bought yourself a surprise that's all...as a knitter you will do something with it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I know how you feel.. kinda anyway...LOL about 3 years ago I bought a whole bag of bright pink yarn for just a few dollars. It is a shoestring type tape yarn.. I have no clue what to do with it.. I have been using it as ties for things but I have about 500yds of it! 
I am sure you will figure out why you ordered it and then your mystery will be solved


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Sadly at my stage in life, I just adore hearing great stories of memory lapses. They are actually so funny! All I can remember is that I used to have a memory. I like pink. It is a very flattering color. I am sure you will find something sensational to knit.


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

Becca said:


> Welcome to the CRS(can't remember %@#$) club. We are all guilty though some of us are more guilty than others. Don't be ashamed or embarrassed, embrace your forgetfulness.


I like this!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I keep a note pad beside my pc and another on my bed so that I can jot down all sorts of things so I won't forget.
It helps me to remember things like amounts to deduct from my check-book when I order on line, what I ordered, new passwords, etc,, etc.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Oops! You will think of something. Or you could return it if you decide you don't like the color.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

simply just send it back if you are worried that your DH will be upset. Simple as that. Or just get it exchanged for a different color...


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

I like this if I have Surgury again you all will vouch I was under the influence right?!?


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't have time to read every post so this may have been covered. Have you actually paid for this? It could be a scam. Don't pay and they won't send it.I keep getting emails saying they are awaiting my details to send me stuff I haven't ordered, if I responded I am sure I would be asked even more personal details to access my bank account.DON'T GO THERE!!!


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I make notes, too, when I order yarn. In the note I indicate the yarn brand, type, amount, and the pattern I plan to use it for.

Now, if I can only remember where I put those notes......&#128540;&#128131;


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Anesthesia can cause amnesia. And, rarely, it can cause auditory hallucinations, up to a year later. Gives you a window for "but I thought you said I should buy it".
After my mom had her shoulder replaced she heard people marching outside her window. Went on for several months before fading away.
And I've binged at WEBS too. It is just too easy.


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG, I hope you made some of this up, cause if you bought that much you are going to work your poor fingers to the bone! I hope this helps.. I have too much yarn, too much fabric and if I don't process it my heirs are going to hate the mess I am leaving them..should we start the discussion of the half finished projects? DH can't complain - we moved to our 2 acres 17 years ago and he is trying to cover it with "man" junk.. vehicles, trailers, boats, tractors, etc. I work at a GREAT fabric store in Healdsburg CA.. one of our customers has given herself a title.. I nice one.. "Curator" Welcome to the Curator Club!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I made a beautiful scarf with the Moonlight Mohair and it turned out so much better than I thought it would....now I will have to buy more of the Mohair...I noticed that Lion Brand has it in their clearance section.

Just what I need - more yarn....oh well....I guess I really do belong here now as my yarn has it's own room....-)

Barbara


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have to use a notebook...actually I use several.
One I put ideas I have rolling around in my head, 
another for what I want to make next...then in the future..
then there are the little notes in KP telling how to do a thing easier than I've done it......it works for me!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> You'll remember!!!
> 
> I was, oh so tempted, to order some yarn by my SIL, who is travelling to the USA today. Seeing as I may be doing a trip to Denver,CO. in June, I can do my own shopping, right? I can slip away from an anniversary celebration and stuff some yarn into my luggage, right, without my DH noticing??!! Wish me luck!!!!!Please PM me with a list of yarn shops and craft stores to visit while in Englewood and Denver, if you would (yes, I'd love that, for real).


You most certainly can!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

rocketmom said:


> ...over the edge
> 
> I just got a shipping notification from WEBS that my order shipped. Just checked the order. 1800 yards of Cascade sateen in candy pink. I can't for the life of me remember what the heck I was going to make with it!!!!


I've decided that if I buy yarn just because I love it and its on sale, I'll take a photo, and enter it into my Ravelry stash along with the other 18 tubs of yarn. BUT if I order something with a specific project in mind, I'm going to go to Ravelry immediately after hitting the Confirmation button on the order, and start a new Project record before the thought can escape me! The way things have been going lately that means I have about 60 seconds!


----------



## Emma544 (Jul 22, 2013)

Absolutely blame the anesthetic!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

When I travel & have the urge to buy yarn - usually always -
I take those plastic bags that you attach a vaccuum cleaner suction end to...The hotels we've stayed at were more than happy to lend the vaccuum to me... it's amazing how much you can get into those bags, especially when traveling by plane or trying to hide it from the hubby.

Barbara


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Becca said:


> Welcome to the CRS(can't remember %@#$) club. We are all guilty though some of us are more guilty than others. Don't be ashamed or embarrassed, embrace your forgetfulness.


Best advice I've ever had! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## newme55 (Dec 5, 2012)

Let us know if you figure out if you had a plan. When I had surgery I liked hsn. Then when the stuff started showing up I didn't remember ordering it? My husband thought I had lost it. He laughed afterwards when he had surgery andI kept my eye on him and recorded him shopping. I just canceled everything he ordered though. Lol


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

rocketmom said:


> ...over the edge
> 
> I just got a shipping notification from WEBS that my order shipped. Just checked the order. 1800 yards of Cascade sateen in candy pink. I can't for the life of me remember what the heck I was going to make with it!!!!
> 
> ...


LOL! It's amazing the influence of anesthesia has on our brains. Get well soon & post a pic of the yarn, it sounds gorgeous.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Do any of you keep getting strange catalogs marked "Order now or this will be your last catalog"?

I have never seen these before, and certainly would not be ordering fishing gear and army surplus.

These publications are probably expensive to send me?


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

I think the anesthetic is your excuse. You ordered to make yourself feel better; obvious from your choice - pink! Now you are 'in the pink' with yarn to make whatever you wish someday.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I usually have a pattern in mind when I order yarn, but when it arrives and I actually have it in my hands I usually change my mind. And I put it away until I finish what I am working on. When I pull it out to use, I usually change my mind a third time. So I wouldn't worry if you forgot what you ordered it for, just give you a chance to look for a pattern when you are ready to knit it up!

My Dad never got upset when I used to buy stash at auctions and yard sales. He said it would either get used or be an investment. If I stored it properly it would stay nice would hold value so I could resell it if I decided I didn't want to keep it. So my stash really is like a bank account!!!


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

I just received my shipment of yarn from JoAnn's. I opened the box and the first thing that came to mind-----what did I order this for :?: Then it came to me. I quickly got the patterns and stuck them in the box with the yarn.
So, my fellow KP, you are in good company :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Do any of you keep getting strange catalogs marked "Order now or this will be your last catalog"?
> 
> I have never seen these before, and certainly would not be ordering fishing gear and army surplus.
> 
> These publications are probably expensive to send me?


Advertisement garbage :-( They think if u see last catalog, you will order. All they do for me is fill up the recycle bin :roll:


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

For awhile I would print the pattern I had chosen for the yarn I ordered, then put it with the yarn when it came..however..that seems to have GWTW ( gone with the wind) ..........


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

This is sooo funny. Love all the excuses... errr, reasons. I'm not making fun... I'm enjoing this.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Has no one picked up on my comment? Contact the firm, independently of the email , and check the order with them ,if it is legitimate and you don't want the item,cancel the order!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

jean-bean said:


> Has no one picked up on my comment? Contact the firm, independently of the email , and check the order with them ,if it is legitimate and you don't want the item,cancel the order!


I'd recommend doing this also. I know its not as much fun. But it could be an error ... as simple as somebody transposes an account number. But then, I love detective work. Perhaps someone was charged for 'your' yarn and wondering where it is. Easy how people can get mixed up; like, my doc says he has three people by my name in his practice.


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

I am so glad I am not the only one having senior moments


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Uh.oh


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I ordered some yarn from Knit Picks and cannot for the life of me remember what I wanted to knit. OMG, and that was a couple months ago. UGH but it is nice yarn. LOL


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the warnings! Must instruct Husband to hide all credit cards if I've had surgery!!!!!!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

rocketmom said:


> ...over the edge
> 
> I just got a shipping notification from WEBS that my order shipped. Just checked the order. 1800 yards of Cascade sateen in candy pink. I can't for the life of me remember what the heck I was going to make with it!!!! ... (snipped) .....


Rocketmom, is it possible that your husband ordered it for you? ... as a surprise.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

I have done that ... then never remembered what I bought it for so I sold it here on Knittingparadise. 

Where exactly do I find the "Ravelry destashing board"?


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> I have done that ... then never remembered what I bought it for so I sold it here on Knittingparadise.
> 
> Where exactly do I find the "Ravelry destashing board"?


If there is a separate board for de stashing I'd love to find out about it too. I do know that when you have your yarn inventoried in Ravelry you can, you can show that it is available for sale or trade.

I've lucked up and found some skeins of discontinued yarn by looking up the yarn then going to the stashes then selecting the For Sale option.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

seedstitch said:


> Rocketmom, is it possible that your husband ordered it for you? ... as a surprise.


My DH ordered and gave me knitters pride dp needles for christmas last year but only coz I showed him the pic and said this is what I want for Christmas. He'd never have a clue what to get otherwise... Let alone surprise me w/ yarn...lol


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

m2hvnfn said:


> Where exactly do I find the "Ravelry destashing board"?


if you are in Ravelry, go to the "groups" tab to find new groups to join. if you search for the term destash, you'll find several. You may need to look at them to figure out the one that best suits what you are looking for. There are some specific to fiber, yarn, books... Just make sure you check for their rules, each group will have their own set of rules for how they operate. I have heard that it's sometimes a good idea to lurk for a bit and watch how things happen. (I don't use those boards personally, so I'm going on hearsay)


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 31, 2012)

I have enjoyed reading all the responses to this post! The yarn arrived so, yes I did order it! It is a very pretty pink. I went thru all the patterns in my library and I think I may have discovered the pattern that I was going to make...Vitamin D which is a cardigan with a ruffle. I vaguely recall thinking a very feminine sweater would go nice in a feminine color. This *had* to have been the anesthesia! :shock: I don't do pink LOL!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vitamin-d

DH hasn't said too much, however he did mutter something about it ..."being Christmas every day!"


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 31, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> I have done that ... then never remembered what I bought it for so I sold it here on Knittingparadise.
> 
> Where exactly do I find the "Ravelry destashing board"?


Warning! Viewing these message boards can be hazardous to your wallet!
:lol:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Do any of you keep getting strange catalogs marked "Order now or this will be your last catalog"?
> 
> I have never seen these before, and certainly would not be ordering fishing gear and army surplus.
> 
> These publications are probably expensive to send me?


I get those all the time. If you ever order anything, ever, online or from a catalog, somebody gets your name on a list and you get catalogs. They always threaten to never send you another one, and then they send another one! That's one of the benefits of the information age! :roll:


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

rocketmom, I'm in a 'pink phase' and since you wrote "! :shock: I don't do pink LOL!" ...I'll have to look up that yarn and see if I like the shade of pink.

Oh, sorry, not my shade of pink. Why not just return it? and say you don't like the color afterall; what's the damage but just shipping cost which you would have to pay to get rid of it anyway.


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought about returning it but figured why not step out of my comfort zone! If I don't like it or look like a giant cotton candy cone I can always frog it. I can make something for a little girl or baby with i


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy Knitting, Rocketmom! But more importantly, how are you doing...how's recovery from surgery?


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm part of the CRS club too!!!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

ya'll gotta stop now...seriously, my ribs hurt from laughing. WAY to cute.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Uh huh, you're in trouble!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Of course... you can always refuse the package. 

Okay, okay... everyone quit throwing rotten tomatoes at me. OUch!


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I have worked with a Vascular Surgeon for 35 years. He swears there is a syndrome that should be called "Anesthesia Brain". The longer you are under, the longer it lasts. It does mess with your memory and sometimes with motor skills. It just takes time to recover. It will improve.



rocketmom said:


> ...over the edge
> 
> I just got a shipping notification from WEBS that my order shipped. Just checked the order. 1800 yards of Cascade sateen in candy pink. I can't for the life of me remember what the heck I was going to make with it!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I recently dug out some knitting stuff I forgot I had. I had started knitting a tube scarf (circular, just stockinette stitch) and I can't for the life of me remember why I would knit such a thick scarf, when I'm very hot-natured and can barely wear the lighter-weight scarves I usually make. Now I have to decide whether to finish it or rip it out. It's really nice, off-white, very soft yarn, but where did my memory go? Well, I've gotten so far with it, if I can find the rest of the yarn maybe I'll finish it for a gift. 

And yes, I'm a member of the CRS club too! :mrgreen:


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

Me too!!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

That's a whole lot of yardage for one project! Seems to me you'd remember that. I agree with southernyankee, you should check and make sure there wasn't a mixup. Could it be a big charity project for the Breast Cancer Society?? The candy pink would make sense then.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rah Roh


----------

